# Fish and chip batter



## Saltygreasybacon (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi there my friends, I'm looking for a lite and crunchy batter for my fish,,.  I used to live in welland, Ontario, Canada, and this little place called Ideal fish and chip used to sell the best fish and chip in the world.  The batter was light, golden brown and crispy and tasted better then the fish itself, which was just like white chicken meat.  Never tasted anything like it in my life, need the recipe. help me my friends.
Leo


----------



## Shunka (Nov 23, 2005)

I sometimes make a batter of beer and self-rising flour. Mix that to the thickness you want, cover with plastic wrap and let set on the counter for at least a half hour. Dredge your fish in flour, shake off the excess and then into the batter and then deep fry. You can add whatever herbs or spices to the batter you want but go easy on salt as that is already in the self-rising flour.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2005)

Leo:

Here's a link to an Alton Brown recipe for fish and chips I found to be very good.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_10424,00.html

Give it a try.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 23, 2005)

For light and fluffy, with that crisp outer texture, I use a home-made tempura batter.  It's simple, cheap, and can be modififed so many ways.  Here's the one for fish.

Dry the fish with a paper towel.  Heat oil in a deep, large pot, or in your deep fryer to 360' F.  Or, if you are going to pan fry the fish, heat 3 inches of oil until fragrant.

Dry Ingrediants:
1/2 cup white flour
1/2 cup cornstarch
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tbs. sugar
3 tsp. double-acting baking powder
1 large egg
3/4 cup water

Combine all dry ingrediants with a whisk.  Add the egg and water.  Whisk until the batter is smooth.  Dip the fish into the batter and fry until golden brown.  You won't be dissapointed.  Serve with a lemon sweet and sour sauce.

Lemon Sweet and Sour Sauce
Ingrediants:
12 oz. water
1/4 cup sugar
3 tbs. Lemon Juice
Yellow food coloring
2 tbs. cornstarch

Combine water, lemon juice, sugar, and a couple drops of yellow food coloring.  Bring to a boil.  Taste the mixture after letting it cool on a spoon.  If it isn't strong enough, add 1 more tbs. sugar and another tbs. lemon.

Continue the process until the liquid is sweet & tart enough for you taste.  With the fish, you may not want it as sweet so play with the amounts of lemon and sugar.  

When you get the flavor you want, mix the cornstarch with 2 tbs. cornstarch and add to the boiling liquid.  Stir vigorously, taking care to not splash yourself with the hot liquid.  Serve over the tempura fish.

The tempura batter can be made more savory or sweet, depending on what you are coating.  For fruits, add more sweetener.  For something like chicken, add garlic powder, onion powder, and sage or thyme to the batter, or replace the water with chicken broth.  You can really do a lot with this batter with a bit of imagination.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 24, 2005)

Depending on how much fish you have, use crushed saltine crackers, egg wash,(egg and milk) Dip fish in egg wash and then in crushed crackers and coat well. Deep fry in peanut oil. Light and crunchy and easy.


----------



## TomW (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the _Joy of Cooking_'s beer batter recipe.

Tom


----------



## Constance (Nov 25, 2005)

I like the Long John Silver's fish batter. Here's a copy-cat recipe from the web.

Long John Silvers Fish-type Batter

1 egg white
3 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. oil
3/4 cup water
1 tsp. salt
1 cup flour


Beat the egg white until stiff. Combine remaining ingredients and then add to the stiff egg whites.

Coat fish in the batter and then deep fry!

Its fantastic!
Preparation Time: Serves: 2 cups batter


----------



## TomW (Nov 25, 2005)

Constance,

Long John Silver's is my absolute favorite flavor for fried fish.  Have you tried the copy-cat recipe?

Tom


----------



## Constance (Nov 26, 2005)

No, Tom, I haven't. My husband is our fish fryer, and he likes to use the Zatarains seasoned fish coating. His way is delicious too.
We have a Long John Silvers near here, and my daughter and I go there for lunch once in a while. (She drives, I treat.)


----------



## robinz (Feb 26, 2006)

I used Goodweed's tempura batter from above tonight for Chicken, mushroom and onion rings and it was really good. Family loved it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I sometimes make a batter of beer and self-rising flour. Mix that to the thickness you want, cover with plastic wrap and let set on the counter for at least a half hour. Dredge your fish in flour, shake off the excess and then into the batter and then deep fry. You can add whatever herbs or spices to the batter you want but go easy on salt as that is already in the self-rising flour.



I make mine like this too except I was "taught" to let it set on the counter for 3 hours before using.  Don't know what the difference is though.  This also makes an extremely crispy coating for fried chicken.


----------



## robinz (Feb 26, 2006)

Maybe I will try this next time and see what the difference is. What I really like about this is it's so easy. I always thought tempura was difficult.


----------

